# Actress Who Played 'Cha-Cha' in 'Grease' Dies at 63



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News:



> "Grease" actress Annette Charles, who played Cha Cha in the iconic film, has died in Los Angeles, TMZ reported Thursday.
> Charles passed away Wednesday night at age 63 from complications from cancer.
> She had acted in several minor TV roles before she played Charlene "Cha-Cha" DiGregorio, the girlfriend of the leader of the Scorpions gang, in the 1978 movie.
> She also starred in "Latino," a 1985 movie about the political unrest in Nicaragua.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

RIP Annette


----------

